# My first dutch litter PIC HEAVY



## Pumpkinsmousery (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi,
Just thought i'd show you these photos of my first dutch litter  Finally been able to get the photos to show up other wise i would have done this sooner.

This is day 2 just about getting there markings









This is day 3 the markings being more prominent 









I believe this is a photo from when they were a week and 1 day old









And more recently just under 4 weeks old


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they are growing on nicely.Well done.Competition to halt Sarahy in her world domination of the marked section.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

wow they are georgous!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

They look to be a good start! Glad the girl did well for you  Has the other Dutch doe kindled yet?

Sarah xxx


----------



## Pumpkinsmousery (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes she has, I shall upload some photos of them in a bit.
Thanks 
Thanks sarah y again


----------



## Pumpkinsmousery (Apr 14, 2011)

This is the other litter of 5, i think 3 or 4 days old in this photo









Cant see them so well in this photo but you get the gets. need to get some better ones of this litter really


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

They're cute. Dutch mice seem so proper hahahah


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, such pretty babes!


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

super cute :love1


----------

